# Timor Sea gas and other emerging gas producing areas



## KIWIKARLOS (18 April 2008)

I'm very keen on gas at the moment, I think the oil industry is too advanced and hard to make a buck off because its dominated by big players.

I want to get some exposure to the oz NW shelf gas industry but don't know of any good companies? 

Also other areas I'm interested in are QLD / PNG was looking into QGC and will prob get a stake soonish.

only other area's i think which are early stage with potential for large growth are China through MPO?

Maybe petsec in the Gulf of Mexico

Wish we could get into middle east gas but from what I understand thats virtually impossible for any oz companies.

Please any info or companies you know of would be much appreciated


----------



## Lucky_Country (18 April 2008)

MEO Timor Sea and NWS permits and well advanced major shareholder just increased their stake in the co.


----------



## grace (18 April 2008)

KIWIKARLOS said:


> Also other areas I'm interested in are QLD / PNG was looking into QGC and will prob get a stake soonish.




Well, you should look on the coal bed methane thread and get the many QLD coal seam gas explorers.  There are some in NSW and SA too.
I own
QGC   (QLD) and Asia exploration
AOE   (QLD) and Asia exploration
PES   (QLD)
ESG   (NSW)
SXP   (SA) 
These are really all at different stages from early explorers to producers.  Good luck!


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (18 April 2008)

thanks guys

at the moment im actually all in a company called MAE which is looking to have just started production in Utah and other US locations. Definitly worth a look at to Pato's and another bunch have them as spec buys to 90c its at 80 at the moment but the upside potential is huge.

Hence why 100% of my investment, very risky I know 

But im confident

anyways check it out if you get a chance the pato report is very in depth 
www.marionenergy.com.au

Another company I like is MPO 

they got big potential in China with some very large undeveloped fields there are chinese JV partner. Anyone holding these guys?


----------



## r m (18 April 2008)

A growth company you may want to look at which operates in the Oil and Gas industry is Neptune Marine Services (NMS).  This isn't an explorer/producer itself but does support companies that are.

Anyway, I hope this isn't too much of a diversion from the topic of this thread but I like NMS and it's prospects and feel compelled to spread the word.


----------

